# Silver Birch



## newbrook (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm looking for information on a fishing vessel built in 1947 and named Silver Birch. Purchased at a later date and renamed Ile Bhoidheach CN 6. Lost off West coast of Islay 1955. Does anyone have an old Olsens which might give name of builder and any other details?


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

In Olsen's Almanac of 1949, the Silver Birch is registered as BF 186, 21 nett tons and owned by James Richie senior and others Banffshire.

There is a Silver Birch in the 1950 Olsen's. She is registered as TT151, 21 nett tons, and owned by Dugald McFarlane Bain, Tarbert.

Steve


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

She is still there in 1954.
I believe she was lost around Port Charlotte, Islay in Sept 1955 approx 42ft x 16ft

Andy


----------



## newbrook (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Steve, going by the tonnage they could be the same vessel changed hands. I take it Olsens didn't list builders at that time?


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

I am pretty sure I have a photo of a boat of that name. This one was a 45ft ex-MFV built at Larne.Cannot recall her number just now.


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a photo of Silver Birch as FR39. She was built as 45-ft MFV 956 by J. McIntosh & Sons at Kilkeel in 1945, is the the boat you are enquiring about?


----------



## newbrook (Apr 5, 2010)

The information I have says she was built in 1947 and registered in Banff in 1949. However she does seem to have changed ownership a few times and a couple of years out for year of build could be a simple error. Could you scan photo to this website for me?
Thanks for the information.
Regards
Newbrook.


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

I have a record of a Silver Birch BF186 built by J Noble Fraserburgh 1948.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Welcome*

A warm welcome Newbrook. I wish you all the best in your quest and I see that some of our Members have already come up with some leads.


----------



## newbrook (Apr 5, 2010)

That sounds like the one I'm looking for Mike, any more info'.


----------



## newbrook (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome Fred. A great site with friendly and knowledgeable members.


----------

